# Recent deer mounts



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just awesome


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Birddog13 (Jan 21, 2010)

Good looking mounts!


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Birddog


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Very Nice work, great detail around the mouth and nose. Awesome Ear positions looks very natural!:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Bob, Your comments are appreciated.


----------



## shane albert (May 26, 2010)

I love the full sneak. I am going to attempt to mount my first deer next year with the help of the local taxidermist and the full sneak is my favorite. Any tips?


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Full sneaks are pretty straight forward. Just don't make the mistake of pulling the skin back too much. Those are Joe Meder mannikin's available from McKenzie taxidermy supply, they are the best looking ones I have used.


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm not a taxi but I love looking at different mounts. I really like how you did the ears on the first and last one. Nice work.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Thank you, I think it adds a little movement versus a blank stare.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome deer and mounts!:darkbeer:


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Thanks, cpt


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

nice mounts


----------



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)

Great natural looking mounts Brian !


----------



## BMD (Mar 10, 2010)

looking good....Very tastefully done!


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Thanks again


----------



## buckeyeoutfiter (Aug 4, 2009)

*ur eyes look great*

ur eyes look very good wish mine would look that good


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

